# Baker traction engine drawing



## MattMaie (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi, so I have seen various videos of a 5/8 (7.5 inch) scale model of an A.D. Baker traction engine on youtube.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8YQOj7kT1I[/ame]

And another one here.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAeuWSG-NAE[/ame]

Is anyone familiar with this engine or who built it? I would like to contact them if at all possible and ask if they still have blueprints of it, or if they could direct me to the prints they used to scale it down.


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 13, 2012)

This guy has a sit about teh 1/2 scale Baker that he made which may be of help

http://www.steamsmith.com/


----------



## MattMaie (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, I'll be sure to contact him.


----------

